# BNSF Passenger Train



## Rumpled (May 19, 2018)

The other night I was boarding Metrolink in Fullerton to head home to Irvine and saw a BNSF Passenger train. A couple recent looking cars, a handful of polished aluminum looking classic cars and at least one dome car.

I saw a couple of reflective vest and badge wearing gentlemen detrain and asked them what was going on. They said it was a marketing trip coming back from San Diego.

I thought a moment and then asked what passengers they were marketing to since they are a freight line.

Aha, took me a second - marketing to buyers of rail freight.

Anyways, just thought it was kinda interesting.

Oh, I have a bad pic of the dome car, but don't know how to post from my phone.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 19, 2018)

That is definitely the Office Car Special aka OCS move. The solid grey double deckers if I'm right are ex Chicago Gallery cars that have been rebuilt. The single level cars all trace their lineage back to the various railroads that make up BNSF so Great Northern, Northern Pacific, Burlington, And Santa Fe.

It's a lovely train on the inside. The badge wearing people were the BNSF special agents. All of the major railroads have a fleet of passenger cars for this purpose. With Norfolk Southern, Canadian Pacific, Union Pacific, and Kansas City Southern having vintage locomotives pulling theirs.

CSX uses four F40PHs, NS, CP, and KCS use F9s, Union Pacific uses E9s, modern diesels, or steam. CN and BNSF use modern diesels exclusively. Hope that helps.


----------



## railiner (May 20, 2018)

Just a minor correction....that "polished aluminum" is actually stainless steel....


----------



## cpotisch (May 30, 2018)

Yep, steel. If memory serves, classic cars are almost never polished aluminum.


----------

